# Watch bracelets 'sized' when you buy mail order ...



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Including internet sellers - I have seen sites offering to make sure the bracelet fits when it arrives, but do you always get the spare links? I wanted an extra link in my Gucci - I believe the first owner bought it off the Gucci website - because it didn't have the 'little finger gap'. At last I found one 2nd hand (although the price was £15.00 this month after I missed out on a couple at £10.00 each last month -those guys knew I was waiting ha ha ha). And the reason I ask my question is that, since the links are £45.00 new, I thought I could buy a whole watch off e-bay, liberate a link, and flip the watch! But although there were several fairly reasonably priced quartz versions with the same bracelet, they were all short bracelets and no spare links. So I am thinking 'sized' bracelets must be a thing, and not getting all your spare links. Anyone had that experience?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2019)

Depending on the seller you might not get all the links. I prefer to size the bracelet myself. All you really need is a push pin tool and a screwdriver.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Agree with the above. Always buy the watch with the full sized bracelet and adjust it yourself. That way, you have all the spare links.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

When I bought my watch from The Watch Hut, they sized it for me and included the extra links.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Always buy the watch with the full sized bracelet and adjust it yourself﻿


 On this occasion it was second hand, but I do 'do' bracelets. Except those Speidel expander type!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Watchfinder are a classic example. They'll ask you what size wrist you are, size the bracelet accordingly and flog the spare links on eBay. Very sharp practice IMO.

The take home from this is to always say you have gorilla wrists and adjust the bracelet yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I list watches with the exact wrist size and state whether it has and spare links. I'll also try and help with sizing the watch before posting.

There are some pretty unscrupulous sellers will sell off as many spare links as they can and then sell a tiny watch - there's a citizen dealer on eBay I've noticed doing that.

If I get a watch with an enormous bracelet I might save a link for a rainy day, but generally speaking there is no point separating anything that should come with the watch.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

it'salivejim said:


> Watchfinder are a classic example﻿


 I wondered if that might be the case.

I have bought links from watchfindershop on the bay.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I always buy the bracelet without any adjustments, leave that for the butler to do. :king:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> I always buy the bracelet without any adjustments


 I have bought a couple of second hand watches with bracelets, but both with missing links, and although I didn't need the extra ones, I still had to source some and put them in the boxes, so they would be 'complete' lol - OCD I know - if I break a drill bit, I have to put both halves back in the toolbox until I replace it ... :biggrin:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I size my bracelets myself, only my Tissot Seastar was sized when I bought it at a local Jeweller and had the spare links in the box after it was done.


----------

